# Solar heating and heat pump



## garykerr (Mar 6, 2014)

Using solar power to heat your water is one of the most practical and cost effective ways to harness energy from the sun. Solar thermal systems absorb the sun's heat and use it to heat your residence's own hot water needs.


----------



## mayagreen (Feb 27, 2014)

solar heating is ennergy saving and environmental-friendly.


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

I wish I could read your post but the stupid ads cover it up and there's no way to move or close them.


----------



## alexjoe (Jun 10, 2013)

I think now a days these Solar Heating & heat pump are durable in terms of performances then other electrical appliances.


----------

